# Will un-neutered male rabbits fight even if theyare brothers??



## WoolyWabbits

Does if depend on the rabbit or will horimones take over???


----------



## Bossroo

YUP !!!  How prepared are you to  bury one and/ or pay HUGE Vet bills for one or both ?


----------



## redtailgal

z


----------



## M.R. Lops

I have seen 2 male rabbits that weren't fixed, and they weren't siblings, get along just fine.  Most of the time they will fight, but it is possible for them to get along.


----------



## Tracey

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Both my teen boys remain unneutered (as of yet, sigh) and they fight, even though they KNOW they are brothers.
> 
> Rabbits have no way of knowing they are brothers, so I would expect them to fight just as bad as hormonal teens.
> 
> Um, yeah, frustrated with the kids.


----------



## manybirds

They WILL fight


----------



## Ms. Research

I am nervously awaiting for August 16th, the day my two bucks get neutered.  These last couple of days, I've watched how they have become somewhat aggressive.  They are not aggressive to me or my Better Half but are chewing more, more skittish, and are "practicing" a lot with each other.  They do groom each other but are getting a bit rough with the grooming part.  I've given them more time to run and get some of the pent up energy out which has helped.   They love their times outside the crate and the bonding with them has been excellent.   These bunnies are pets.  They get along very well and the breeder picked to litter mates with great personalities and mild temperment.  I believe once the "nuggets" are removed and those hormones die down, the "extra burst of energy" they have will be more pleasurable than anxiety.


----------



## hoodat

The change can happen overnight. Everything will be fine that evening and next morning you have torn up rabbits. It's best to be safe and keep bucks seperate no matter how well they seem to be getting along.


----------



## manybirds

I know someone who had two brothers together but as soon as there was a little stress or maybe it was the scent of a doe the attacked each other. maybe put them in cages next to each other until they are tutured? (sorry about the tutured it's an inside joke) that way they'll still be able to sniff but not rip each other to pieces?


----------



## Ms. Research

manybirds said:
			
		

> I know someone who had two brothers together but as soon as there was a little stress or maybe it was the scent of a doe the attacked each other. maybe put them in cages next to each other until they are tutured? (*sorry about the tutured it's an inside joke)* that way they'll still be able to sniff but not rip each other to pieces?


Now you made me curious.  What's the inside story?


----------



## manybirds

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who had two brothers together but as soon as there was a little stress or maybe it was the scent of a doe the attacked each other. maybe put them in cages next to each other until they are tutured? (*sorry about the tutured it's an inside joke)* that way they'll still be able to sniff but not rip each other to pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you made me curious.  What's the inside story?
Click to expand...

Well it started as a farside calender joke. There was a dog in a traffic jam sticking its head out of the window looking at another dog sitting on the side walk. in the speach bubble it says 'hey rex i'm going to the vet to get tutured' all proud. I'm think we said tutured before that but i cant remember when it started. Then we have so many oppertunities to use it and it has just become something we say. we've probably said it 5,000,000,000 times but we still laugh every time we say it.


----------



## Ms. Research

manybirds said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who had two brothers together but as soon as there was a little stress or maybe it was the scent of a doe the attacked each other. maybe put them in cages next to each other until they are tutured? (*sorry about the tutured it's an inside joke)* that way they'll still be able to sniff but not rip each other to pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you made me curious.  What's the inside story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it started as a farside calender joke. There was a dog in a traffic jam sticking its head out of the window looking at another dog sitting on the side walk. in the speach bubble it says 'hey rex i'm going to the vet to get tutured' all proud. I'm think we said tutured before that but i cant remember when it started. Then we have so many oppertunities to use it and it has just become something we say. we've probably said it 5,000,000,000 times but we still laugh every time we say it.
Click to expand...

  think everyone has that type of thing that just sticks in your mind then makes you laugh.


----------



## manybirds

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you made me curious.  What's the inside story?
> 
> 
> 
> Well it started as a farside calender joke. There was a dog in a traffic jam sticking its head out of the window looking at another dog sitting on the side walk. in the speach bubble it says 'hey rex i'm going to the vet to get tutured' all proud. I'm think we said tutured before that but i cant remember when it started. Then we have so many oppertunities to use it and it has just become something we say. we've probably said it 5,000,000,000 times but we still laugh every time we say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think everyone has that type of thing that just sticks in your mind then makes you laugh.
Click to expand...

yey! haha 'hey rex i'm going to get tutured'


----------

